# Baltimore / Washington BOTL's (and SOTL's) - Davidus Cigars - Ellicott City, MD



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey there. Mnelson and I are meeting up at Davidus in Ellicott City, Md on Thursday at about 6:30pm. If anyone wants to meet up feel free. Its a pretty nice shop with a nice smoking room.

Davidus Cigars
Chatham Station Center
9180 Baltimore National Pike
Ellicott City, MD 21042
(410) 480-4810


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I work out of my Woodlawn office on Thursdays and frequently stop by Davidus on my way home to pickup singles to try. I'm usually there around 6:00, but could stick around to smoke one. :ss


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

sounds good. I'm coming from woodlawn as well.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Bah, to bad I just moved to Pasadena. I used to live 7 1/2 minutes from that store.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Damn, i'd be all over this if i didn't have a lacrosse game at 6 o'clock.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> Bah, to bad I just moved to Pasadena. I used to live 7 1/2 minutes from that store.


now you live across the country


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> now you live across the country


No, I live 50 minutes away now :bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> No, I live 50 minutes away now :bn


I was almost close.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

I was just up at Turf Valley last week, wish I'd known about this place.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Dang! Looks like I missed it...


----------

